# floundering gig



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

A new floundering gig on a custom pole the gig is a b&m spear #8 the pole is almost 12ft the end is wraped with rope very nice gig 50.00


----------



## abacodan (May 17, 2008)

I'll take it, how is the best way to reach you?


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

*gig*

sold thanks


----------



## abacodan (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the gig. Son took it out on the dock when I got home, and first throw was 3 lb. mullet. Spent quite a while with it Saturday night around Gulf Breeze for flounder, but no sightings. Brought home three mullet and a sheephead.


----------

